# Best Tank for Flavour (or better coil+wick for flavour)



## phanatik (9/7/15)

Hi Fellow Vapers,

So I have tried a tank after many many moons and the lucky contestant is the Subtank Mini V1.
The vape is ok, but I find that juices I am familiar with are rather muted.
My go to bacco juice, Devils Breath, does not taste the same. I get some sweet flavours coming through I have not really picked up on before, but the staple tobacco with its savoury notes is no longer there.

I knew that the vapour production would be less than off my drippers but the loss of flavour is disappointing. So this is where i'm at currently. I have a 0.6ohm 24g kanthal build in the subtank wicked with Japanese cotton. I vape it at about 26W which should put me at about 4V

My thinking is as follows:
A) My coil and wick is not up to par (although actual vaping seems fine)
B) I need a different tank

I have been told that the subtanks are really good and i would like to give it it's best shot before looking elsewhere.


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

Have you tried various IDs? I get very good flavour from 3mm ID 0.5ohm 24ga - spaced coil.


----------



## phanatik (9/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Have you tried various IDs?



Well, no, i just wrapped my coil around one of the blue screwdrivers I got with one of my drippers.
Which ID would you recommend?
I do not get dry hits, even with 80% VG...


----------



## Dubz (9/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Well, no, i just wrapped my coil around one of the blue screwdrivers I got with one of my drippers.
> Which ID would you recommend?
> I do not get dry hits, even with 80% VG...


I have found that with 3mm ID(spaced coil) i get better flavour, probably because with more cotton in the coil it keeps saturated.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (9/7/15)

What is your build like in the dripper compared to that of the subtank? Bacco flavours in general prefer lots of heat to get the bacco flavour through. Is the vape in the subtank cooler than in the dripper?

Also in tanks I have noticed that the lower the coil sits the more flavour you get from it, maybe try seating your coil lower/closer to the airhole.

Hope that helps

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (9/7/15)

BhavZ said:


> What is your build like in the dripper compared to that of the subtank? Bacco flavours in general prefer lots of heat to get the bacco flavour through. Is the vape in the subtank cooler than in the dripper?
> 
> Also in tanks I have noticed that the lower the coil sits the more flavour you get from it, maybe try seating your coil lower/closer to the airhole.
> 
> Hope that helps



Someone voted you post as dumb?
Anyways, 
The vape feels more dense in my drippers (Odin single 24g coil, 0.4 - 0.6 ohm / Tobh dual 24g coils, 0.3 ohm) and more flavourful.
To be honest the vape actually feels a bit warmer in the subtank, but maybe that has to do with the draw on it.


----------



## BhavZ (9/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Someone voted you post as dumb?
> Anyways,
> The vape feels more dense in my drippers (Odin single 24g coil, 0.4 - 0.6 ohm / Tobh dual 24g coils, 0.3 ohm) and more flavourful.
> To be honest the vape actually feels a bit warmer in the subtank, but maybe that has to do with the draw on it.


That is interesting, on your next re-wick/re-build, try seating the coil lower and see if that perhaps enhances the flavour

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (9/7/15)

Dubz said:


> I have found that with 3mm ID(spaced coil) i get better flavour, probably because with more cotton in the coil it keeps saturated.



Hi @Dubz i'll give a spaced coil a shot too.
Just thought that it might leak (noob to RTA's)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (9/7/15)

Try a clapton coil in the Subtank, i did a clapton with 30g core claptoned with 32g and ID of 2.5mm with Jap Cotton and i got awesome flavour from that.

This is ths build i used, this is on my Lemo2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (9/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers,
> 
> So I have tried a tank after many many moons and the lucky contestant is the Subtank Mini V1.
> The vape is ok, but I find that juices I am familiar with are rather muted.
> ...




Take the plunge - by a Goblin Mini.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (15/7/15)

I would recommend the above-mentioned remarks(clapton coil, spaced coil), also try triple twisted 28g at 2.5mm. Also a good flavour producer. I have that in my Zephyrus at the moment and it RIPS! Was suprised by the vapour production!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (15/7/15)

I'm also using the first Subtank Mini with standard RBA. I've found the best flavour for me is on a 26g 2.5mm 0.6 ohm build. I space mine slightly so that the gaps are about half the width of the wire. I wick with Rayon for fruits and KGD for desserts. Fruits work well at around 20 to 25W and desserts start to shine at around 35W. My airflow is always open full.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (15/7/15)

I love the Lemo1 for its "sharp" edge on the flavour
Very crisp and accurate. Moreso than the other tanks ive tried. 
I enjoy it the most for the menthol fruity juices
Thinner wire (28g), smaller ID (1.6mm) and about 1.1 ohms - makes it really nice and crisp
Lowish power - about 12-15 watts

Thats my vote if you like crisp "sharp edge" flavour


----------



## phanatik (16/7/15)

ok so...

I built a new coil 24g Kanthal slightly spaced or rather a messy coil as i think these were called back in the day.
Came to 0.6ohm, my happy place. used a bigger screwdriver (do not ask m which ID i have no idea).

Wicked with Jap Cotton using the pancake method.

WOW!!!

The flavour is amazing. Well I was vaping Che Guava which is 80%VG, and the vapour literally explodes out of the subtank.
Gave it a nice clean rewicked, and tanked up with my second favourite coffee blend (and some people are going to hate me for doing this) Nickoticket Wakonda + Craft Vapour Earnestly Hemmingway!

I get the coffee and sweet cream notes with the warmth of bourbon and and the nuts and coconut round it off perfectly.
Flavour Explosion.

Devil's breath, however has still not come to the party, and I will stick to my odin for that juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (16/7/15)

Where can I get some Che Guava? Sounds amazing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (16/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Fellow Vapers,
> 
> So I have tried a tank after many many moons and the lucky contestant is the Subtank Mini V1.
> The vape is ok, but I find that juices I am familiar with are rather muted.
> ...


My goblin mini finally arrived yesterday(pre-ordered in mid-May) proving anything worth having is worth waiting for.Tremendous flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS (16/7/15)

Raslin said:


> Where can I get some Che Guava? Sounds amazing?


Try Cape Vape Connection, they have!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (16/7/15)

Thanks I will.


----------



## KB_314 (16/7/15)

I'm sure fine tuning wicking and build could help with the flavour, but I honestly don't think the STMini 1 is a great tank flavour-wise. Especially compared to good drippers. That's been my experience anyway. I got much better flavour from K4 clones, and more recently from a Billow v2 (although that's dual coil which I don't normally go for, but flavour has been excellent imo). A lot of people like the Lemo's for flavour - I've never tried it but the old Lemo drop came highly recommended.


----------



## The Newby (16/7/15)

hi sorry guys but on my stmini i closed the air to the minimum and with dead standard coil 0.5 ohm i have pretty good flavour but is there any other suggestions


----------



## phanatik (17/7/15)

I do see a Goblin Mini in my future...
Wonder who will have stock come payday #VapeBudgetInItsM03R


----------



## Waheed (17/7/15)

Billow v2 or smok tfv4? I can't decide!!!!!!


----------



## The Newby (17/7/15)

Billow

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (19/7/15)

Keith Milton said:


> Try a clapton coil in the Subtank, i did a clapton with 30g core claptoned with 32g and ID of 2.5mm with Jap Cotton and i got awesome flavour from that.
> 
> This is ths build i used, this is on my Lemo2


I can second this. I have a 32g around a 26g Clapton on my Subtank and the flavour is great


----------



## phanatik (20/7/15)

can i do a 28g around a 24g?
alternatively can one buy clapton wire?


----------



## Keith Milton (20/7/15)

phanatik said:


> can i do a 28g around a 24g?
> alternatively can one buy clapton wire?


 You can , but I am not sure if it will fit in the Lemo2


----------



## Zenooph (21/7/15)

phanatik said:


> can i do a 28g around a 24g?
> alternatively can one buy clapton wire?



You could do 28g around 24g, just check your resistance before use to make sure you don't fry you battery. Also, it might take a bit longer to heat up and cool down.

I have seen some places that sell Clapton wire, although I find making my own to be very rewarding.


----------



## WillieRoux (21/7/15)

Any one tried to build a vertical coil in the standard Subtank head?....Flavor different?....Apparently the new coils that comes with Sub box is much better....


----------



## Zenooph (8/8/15)

@WillieRoux I haven't tried rebuilding the stock head yet, still having too much fun with the RBA. If you do rebuild the stock head in a vertical, I'd love to hear your feedback 

Sent from my mind


----------

